# July 28th BMQ



## NorthWinds (4 Jun 2014)

Just got my call for July 28th BMQ!  :nod: Swear in is July 25th in Edmonton, anyone else on here going to be on my flight? How about my BMQ class?


   For those of you still in, hang tough, I'm guessing there's a wave of calls coming. Keep your heads up and your cell's on, best of luck!


----------



## Infantry101 (6 Jun 2014)

Got my call the other day!! My swear in is on July 23 in Edmonton.  Fly out July 26!


----------



## SoldierFuel (6 Jun 2014)

I made an account just to reply, I am going on the July 28th BMQ too up in Edmonton, looking very much forward to it.


----------



## Patrickmah (10 Jun 2014)

Just got my call yesterday. Swear in July 17, fly out of Fredericton on July 26th. Anyone else flying out from Fredericton?


----------



## Red Iron (11 Jun 2014)

I got my call June 4th! Swear in on the 25th, fly out the 26th!


----------



## scubasteve (11 Jun 2014)

just got my call, not sure when I swear in or fly out yet but I'll be on the July 28th course!


----------



## butcher (11 Jun 2014)

I'll be there as well for Infantry. I swear in on the 9th at Barrie and fly out from Toronto on the 26th.


----------



## steiner0400 (14 Jun 2014)

Lots of guys from out west in our bmq it looks like.


----------



## ace1125 (14 Jun 2014)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MrFitness83 (19 Jun 2014)

Congrats everyone!
I'll be starting my BMQ the following week on Aug 4th!
In for ATIS Tech!


----------



## steiner0400 (19 Jun 2014)

butcher said:
			
		

> I'll be there as well for Infantry. I swear in on the 9th at Barrie and fly out from Toronto on the 26th.



Im thinking about driving out there. I could stop in at T.O. to pick you up if you're interested and if I choose to drive.


----------



## Becker99 (20 Jun 2014)

I'm also in the July 28 BMQ, leaving from Toronto on the 26. Swearing in on the 16 in Hamilton for infantry aswell.


----------



## steiner0400 (20 Jun 2014)

Becker99 said:
			
		

> I'm also in the July 28 BMQ, leaving from Toronto on the 26. Swearing in on the 16 in Hamilton for infantry aswell.



Congrats man! If im not driving,ill see ya at the airport


----------



## Dbarnard (24 Jun 2014)

Congrats everyone, I'm still waiting on the phone call 
whilst in the meantime working at US Steel. 

Applied for combat engineer. 
All my ppw got sent to Ottawa about a month and a half ago,

Just waiting on a call.. 

Any other engineers out there? 

Cheers


----------



## COSTCOSAMPLES (27 Jun 2014)

Becker99 said:
			
		

> I'm also in the July 28 BMQ, leaving from Toronto on the 26. Swearing in on the 16 in Hamilton for infantry aswell.


Made an account just to reply.

July 28 BMQ, from Winnipeg. 


Infantry as well.


----------



## scubasteve (27 Jun 2014)

just curious, seeing as I'm infantry and don't speak french, does that mean during BMQ they'll tell me I'm either going to PPCLI or RCR? Which in turn means I'm going to do my infantry training in Wainwright or Meaford? Or does the training after BMQ take place at one location no matter which regiment you're going too? I've done lot's of research on BMQ but don't really have a clue what happens after haha. Can't wait to get to know some of you guys!


----------



## steiner0400 (27 Jun 2014)

scubasteve said:
			
		

> just curious, seeing as I'm infantry and don't speak french, does that mean during BMQ they'll tell me I'm either going to PPCLI or RCR? Which in turn means I'm going to do my infantry training in Wainwright or Meaford? Or does the training after BMQ take place at one location no matter which regiment you're going too? I've done lot's of research on BMQ but don't really have a clue what happens after haha. Can't wait to get to know some of you guys!



Dony get me wrong, but I think these answers my be found in the "training" thread. 
If you find the answer let me know via pm. Im interested to know as well. Im just going in with the open mind, open heart attitude.


----------



## KerryBlue (27 Jun 2014)

I was under the impression that as an Inf recruit you get to pick which regiment you go to? At the recruiters office the occupation sheet has Inf individually listed by regiment...Maybe you get to choose at your swear in or in BMQ..


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that as an Inf recruit you get to pick which regiment you go to? At the recruiters office the occupation sheet has Inf individually listed by regiment...Maybe you get to choose at your swear in or in BMQ..



Time for you to do a lot more reading.

You do not get to pick which regiment you go to.  You do have the opportunity to indicate your preferences.   In the end, the CAF will send you where you are needed the most.


----------



## KerryBlue (27 Jun 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Time for you to do a lot more reading.
> 
> You do not get to pick which regiment you go to.  You do have the opportunity to indicate your preferences.   In the end, the CAF will send you where you are needed the most.



I'm sorry but my recruiter showed me a list where it said 031-RCR, 031-PPCLI and 031-R22R and that Inf recruits are able to pick which regiment they would like to be a part of. If I was wrong I apologize, but that is the information I was given by a CF recruiter.


Edited for spelling


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but my recriter showed me a list where it said 031-RCR, 031-PPCLI and 031-R22R and that Inf recruits are able to pick which regiment they would like to be a part of. If I was wrong I apologize, but that is the information I was given by a CF recruiter.



By "pick" he means that you can "indicate your preferences".  That is all.  Again; if the CAF needs you somewhere other than what you indicated, it will send you there.

Another point:  031-RCR could put you in one of two different provinces; as will 031-PPCLI.  If you are a francophone, 031-R22R will put you in one of two locations in Quebec City region.  Again, we are back to the CAF sending you to where they need you the most.









AND....(s)he is not a re-critter.


----------



## scubasteve (3 Jul 2014)

Anybody swearing in out of CFRC Vancouver?


----------

